# Sanatorium V - France



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2012)

Visited with Prority 7, and Priority 1. We had travelled all the way to france to see Chateau des Singes, but lumped this one on as well to justify the 1,000 mile drive. It’s a graf’ed out shell, don’t get ideas of ornate instruments left behind! 

But it makes for one lovely explore. If we didn’t have such a drive ahead of us I’d have suggested a few beers and a picnic on the roof, which is nestled just at tree canopy level. 

Sanatorium F was built by Dr. V in the 1930s. The era lent itself to buildings showing off their structure, their raw materials. This was true of this place, it would have been minimalist, with hygene a priority. Hopefully looking through these photos you can appreciate the ‘airyness’ – Full height glazing to both sides, balconies to every floor etc. 

It consists of three ‘pavillions’ set in a forest. It was from a time when fresh air was as important as any medicine. Then nine years after it opened, a little war broke out which you may have heard about? It was one of the first places that the Germans took over. They would use it as a transit camp, to allow movements to other camps all over France. 

By then end of the war it had returned to hospital duties, housing upto 600 people, when it was only designed for 150 tops. 

Tuberculosis was generally a disease associated with poverty, and has been on a steady decline since the thirties. These ‘pavillions soon became surplus to requirements, and were mothballed entirely in the early 90’s. They are in a pretty bad state for being abandoned 20 years. I know it sounds a lot, but that’s not much longer than places like Sevs. I guess a lot of it’s downfall is it’s lush forest location, it’s isolated and has no natural surveillance. 

Anyway, on with the pics: 












XX





Endless corridor porn! 



















Curved Corridors:





Oh and while we’re at it, stair porn! 










This is what I was banging on about earlier. The stairs have been formed with in-situ cast concrete, but look how perfectly they have been formed: 





More: 





Stairwell from the outside:





Airing balcony





No asylum / sanatorium would be complete without a main hall: 





Chilling on the roof: 





Cheers for looking.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 25, 2012)

whoa great stuff , that looks a massive drop from the top of the stairs :arghh:


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 25, 2012)

nice work mate looks fun


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 25, 2012)

Despite the fact the place is stripped to it's bones...my god that looks awesome and outstanding shots as always! 

That curvy corridor shot reminds me of Barrow Hospital too lol


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 25, 2012)

That looks like a fun place to explore. Cheers for sharing mate.


----------



## King Al (Sep 25, 2012)

Superb pics as always UX, really like the look of this place


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Superbly captured UrbanX normally I would have considered two explores in one day a slow day but this is an exception to the rule two sites at opposite ends of the scale yet offering up just as much and great company to boot....Priority 1's first explores (probably last too lol) and she fared very well. Here are a few of mine:


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 25, 2012)

*Excellent stuff you 2! Lovely place even if it is a bit trashed...*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Still a stunning building no matter what. Nice shots both.


----------



## Pen15 (Sep 25, 2012)

You have both captured the place well and even though the place is empty, you both have shown that theres still plenty of interest. 

Well done !!!


----------



## freespirits (Sep 25, 2012)

cracking report guys and wicked pics


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2012)

Cracking shots P7! Glad to see We got some different angles too  
Was such a contrast to chateau des singes which didn't even have a mark on it!


----------



## Stussy (Sep 25, 2012)

Great pics from you both as usual! Looks like an excellent explore, thanks for the share!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great report & pics from you both.


----------



## sploradora (Sep 26, 2012)

gorgeous place, some very nice graffiti too ( sorry im an artist! i know a lot of peeps hate graffiti ) brilliant shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 26, 2012)

Scmeh, graf probably adds to a place like this, not much of it left. 

There's some video of the Sanatorium at the end of this: (So you'll just have to watch it all the way through...) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSFXmEILksQ[/ame]


----------



## Emerald Eve (Sep 26, 2012)

That place is knackered.


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 26, 2012)

Stairs, What is it about them that makes them so appealing. Thanks to you both for sticking your pics up.


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 26, 2012)

*............*


----------



## krela (Sep 26, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Stairs, What is it about them that makes them so appealing.



The way they remove the necessity to levitate? 

Seriously though you can't beat a good stair shot.


----------

